# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Prosthetics >  Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain, bionic arm and leg, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Patient - James Young

Contributors:

Konami

The Alternative Limb Project

Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Bodyhack | Metal Gear Man - PART 1

Published on May 18, 2016




> Meet James, an amputee and avid gamer. After losing limbs in a freak train accident three years ago, gaming company Konami is engineering him a bionic arm, modelled on the character Snake from Metal Gear Solid. All hail the metal gear man.

----------


## Airicist

Bodyhack | Metal Gear Man - PART 2

Published on May 18, 2016




> In the concluding part of this film, amputee and gamer James finally gets to bond with his bionic arm under a media spotlight. The prosthetic arm unexpectedly gains James poster boy status among the bodyhacking community, and earns him some street cred along the way.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Metal Gear Solid 5-Inspired Prosthetic Arm Featured in New Documentary"
The Big Boss-inspired prosthetic is for an avid gamer who lost his arm and leg in a train accident.

by Mat Paget
May 18, 2016

----------

